# Quick, what can I do with apricots other than make jam?



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a bushel of apricots that I turned into jam, except for some we kept aside for eating fresh. Well, we've eaten our fill of those and now they're ripening too fast to eat, and the ants and fruit flies are swarming over them... so what can I do/make with the dozen or so almost-over-ripe apricots I have left?


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you have a dehydrator? Another is pack'em in the Foodsaver and freeze'm. Spray with lemon juice before you put them in the bag. Apricot juice, Apricot salad dressing, Apricot sauce for meat. You can also grill on stick with meat and other veggies







:


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I don't have a dehydrator or FoodSaver, but I will just freeze them for now and decide how to use them later. Thanks again!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

smoothies? homemade icecream??







:


----------



## melmel2849 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could also make apricot leather. Any food preservation book should have a recipe!


----------



## greengirl_ (Nov 12, 2006)

I recently froze a bunch of apricots. Cut them in half to remove the pit, and stuck them in ziplock bags. We just take out a few at a time for a quick frozen treat.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

How can you have had your fill of apricot cobbler!?


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

what about pickling them like pickled peaches, you wouldn't have to actually can them just jar them and plan on fridging them and using soon, pickled peaches isn't sour like dill pickles, more spicy.

Chutney?


----------



## WildIris (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, mamas! You all are awesome. All these ideas are great... maybe I'll have to buy another bushel of apricots this weekend. I used some of the over-ripe fruit to make apricot sorbet, and it turned out super delicious. (I can't eat dairy, otherwise I would have loved to make apricot ice cream...but sorbet is my substitute for when the rest of the family has ice cream.)


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

My grandma always made what she called apricot nectar by juicing the apricots, adding pineapple juice and canning that. It's tasty beverage. She has a ton of apricot trees. She tells me that she just added flavored jello to her apricot jam to trick my dad into thinking he was getting something else. She says I should give it a try, but I'm not really inclined to do so.

I just made apricot jam today myself. I was reeeeeeeeeally wishing I had an icecream maker to use the leftovers, but alas. I do not. I passed them on to a neighbor.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

OK, maybe a little strange-sounding to the uninitiated, but super yummy!

A traditional Austrian dish (sometimes eaten as a meal, sometimes eaten as a dessert). Called Apricot Knoedl (Apricot Dumpling)

You blend up a tub of cottage cheese (500ml) until lumps are very fine. Add the yolk only from two eggs. Add a bit of salt. Add about 5 heaping tablespoons of cream of wheat. Mix. Let this "pull" for about 5 minutes. This will yield about 9 covered apricots.

Wrap this dough around whole apricots (also great with peaches). Must dip hands continually in cold water while you wrap them or you will be cursing the soft, sticky dough.

Then cook them in a large pot of barely-boiling water. Probably takes about 30 minutes for apricots, longer for peaches.

While they are cooking, you toast a frying pan full of fine bread crumbs in some butter. Roll the cooked (wet) dumplings in the bread crumbs. Serve immediately with more toasted bread crumbs for those who like. You will need sugar to sprinkle onto the dumplings as people cut them open on their plates.

This is fantastic!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I love Apricot nectar.

Course I could solve all your problems right now. Send them to ME!! I can't tell you the last time I ate an apricot.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Apricot ice cream.. and you don't need an ice cream maker with rock salt you can do it in baggies. Really fun for kids parties.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, and I am sure there are a lot of alcoholic drinks you could make with apricots..

apricot wine
apricot margarita
apricot daiquiri

But really, on that one I am not the one to ask.. I really don't drink.


----------

